# Maîtrise / maître d’oeuvre / maître d’ouvrage



## AngieGM

¿¿Alguien puede decirme, por favor, de qué se tratan estos dos términos y cuáles son las respectivas traducciones al español?? Si es que las tienen... Si no, cualquier equivalente, plis. 

*Maîtrise d’oeuvre*
*Maîtrise d’ouvrage*


Muchísimas gracias de antemano, ;D

Angie


----------



## FLorencee

Hola Angie

igual esta pàgina te puede ayudar: 

http://www.anil.org/guide/Accession/maitoeu.htm

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Según la página ofrecida por Florencee parece que el oficio sea el de _aparejador _en arquitectura/construcción.
Pero quizá la _maîtrise d´oeuvre_ ou _d´ouvrage_ es más amplio en francés y se refiere a otras ramas.

Espera otras respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego.


----------



## Anthos

Buenas tardes Martine y compañía:

una pregunta nacida de la pura curiosidad. El maîtrise d'oeuvre (que podría ser el *aparejador *en español, según se deduce de la página Web) ¿estudia una carrera universitaria media en Francia (3 años de Escuela Técnica de Arquitectura) o no necesita un título específico? Otra pregunta más: ¿se superpone su trabajo a lo que en español se llama "maestro de obra"?
Perdonad por la intromisión.
À bientôt.
P.D.: el "*maestro de obra*" dirige los trabajos de sus cuadrillas, pero no hace proyectos;​ el "*aparejador*" hace proyectos, pero no tiene titulación para hacerse responsable de ellos.​ el "*arquitecto*" es el jefe de verdad, porque es el único que tiene poder y responsabilidad de cara a la Administración.​


----------



## AngieGM

Antes de nada, MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS POR VUESTRO TIEMPO Y VUESTRA AYUDA.

Sí, he visitado la página varias veces para ver las competencias y compararlas con algún trabajo español paara buscar equivalencias, pero no tenemos ninguno exactamente, de ahí que decidiera buscar la opinión de más personas. Y ya había contemplado la opción de perito/aparejador/arquitecto técnico, pero en Francia existe la figura del "architecte technique", así que ya no me vale. "Maestro de obras" tampoco vale, porque es una persona que no posee estudios pero dirige una obra porque ha adquirido el conocimiento a través de la experiencia y no tiene potestad ni poder decisorio sobre la documentación o sobre los planos.

No obstante, no busco el nombre de una persona, de una profesión, vamos, *sino el del documento que realizan*. Me he decantado por esto:

****
Te ruego no utlilizar el inglés en este foro y ya que tienes la definición en inglés ¿Has pensado en preguntar en el foro Español-English?
Martine (Moderadora)




*Administración del proyecto total*


¡¡¡¡Por favor, dadme vuestra opinión!!!!

Mil gracias de antemano.

Un gran saludo,

Angie


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola otra vez, re-bonjour,

El Eurodicautom traduce _maîtrise d´ouvrage_ par: _dirección de obra._

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## AngieGM

Perdón por lo del inglés. Es el único equivalente que encontré (pero vamos, no sabía que fuera pecado. No volverá a ocurrir, palabrita del niño Jesús.) ;D

Me parece muy interesante esta última aportación. La única salvedad es que para maîtrise d'oeuvre
da la misma traducción y necesito hacer una distinción.

¡GRACIAS!

Angie


----------



## Melquíades

Hola,

Es complejo hacer una distinción en otro idioma ya que los conceptos son franceses.
No obstante, la maîtrise d'oeuvre es la dirección de la obra (empresa constructora, estudio de arquitectura, etc.), mientras que la maîtrise d'ouvrage es quien ordena la construcción (ayuntamiento, empresa privada, ministerio, etc.). El primero dirige, el segundo paga y decide las orientaciones. El primero tiene una función técnica, el segundo económica.
Saludos,
Melquíades


----------



## dmblanco

Solo quería apuntar con respecto al mensaje de Anthos, por lo que me afecta (pues soy aparejador) que el Aparejador o Arquitecto Técnico (es lo mismo) tiene *MUCHA* pero *MUCHA* *responsabilidad*. De hecho NO HACE PROYECTOS (en teoría), pero dirige la obra (bien desde la parte de la Direccion Facultativa (osea de la parte de la propiedad); bien sea por parte de la Constructora (como Jefe de Obra, persona que en la mayoría de los casos está presente físicamente durante el desarrollo de la obra.)
Son responsables no del diseño, pero si son los máximos responsables de:

- la calidad de la obra
- la seguridad de la obra 
- los plazos de ejecución de la obra

Quería saber, si Melquiades u otra de las personas de esta discusión me sabe responder si la maîtrise dòuvrage es lo que solemos llamar en España como Propiedad.


----------



## Melquíades

Efectivamente, es propiedad o promotor.



dmblanco said:


> Solo quería apuntar con respecto al mensaje de Anthos, por lo que me afecta (pues soy aparejador) que el Aparejador o Arquitecto Técnico (es lo mismo) tiene *MUCHA* pero *MUCHA* *responsabilidad*. De hecho NO HACE PROYECTOS (en teoría), pero dirige la obra (bien desde la parte de la Direccion Facultativa (osea de la parte de la propiedad); bien sea por parte de la Constructora (como Jefe de Obra, persona que en la mayoría de los casos está presente físicamente durante el desarrollo de la obra.)
> Son responsables no del diseño, pero si son los máximos responsables de:
> 
> - la calidad de la obra
> - la seguridad de la obra
> - los plazos de ejecución de la obra
> 
> Quería saber, si Melquiades u otra de las personas de esta discusión me sabe responder si la maîtrise dòuvrage es lo que solemos llamar en España como Propiedad.


----------



## Anthos

¡Hombre, dmblanco!,
no creo que de mi aportación se pueda deducir que entiendo que el aparejador sea una especie de "irresponsable de obra". En ocasiones cuando se trata de deslindar términos de un mismo campo semántico uno busca más las diferencias que distingan que las características comunes que enreden más todavía el asunto. Aún así, es obvio que desde los tiempos de Alfonso Guerra, que a mí me pillaron en la Escuela Superior de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales, etc, etc..., la batalla por la dignidad y el poder sigue abierta. Todos los implicados conocemos la valía y la responsabilidad de aparejadores y peritos. Sobre todo porque son los profesionales con los que habitualmente se tiene que trabajar o a los que se tiene que acudir. Un saludo afectuoso.


----------



## lrg1978

Hola,

necesito ayuda para traducir este término. Estoy traduciendo un documento sobre el reglamento de una licitación de obras. Para aquel que concurre, que presenta la oferta, he utilizado "LICITADOR", pero para aquel que pone la obra a concurso sólo he encontrado "adjudicador".

Alguien me puede decir si es correcto u otras opciones¿??

Gracias!

Laura


----------



## totor

para mí, *maître d'œuvre* es el que realiza la obra, el que la lleva a cabo. en argentina hay una profesión que se llama *maestro mayor de obra*, que es una persona que tiene un nivel terciario, no es ni arquitecto ni ingeniero, pero está autorizado a construir una casa o un edificio hasta cierta cantidad de pisos.


----------



## lrg1978

Muchas gracias totor!!!

Un saludo!

Laura


----------



## tizón

Hola!

¿Cómo se diría "maîtrise d'oeuvre" en español?

"La géotechnique est une composante de la maîtrise d'oeuvre indispensable à l'étude de tout projet"

Gracias a todos por vuestras sugerencias!
Saludos,


----------



## tizón

Entonces, en español quien sería el "maître d'ouvrage"?
por ejemplo en la ejecución de un proyecto de implantación de una molienda de cemento?

Gracias!


----------



## plemy

Dans les projets de développement de la CE par exemple:

Maîtrise d’oeuvre = *financiador / contratante*

Maîtrise d’ouvrage *= ejecutor  / contratista*


----------



## ingeniero caminos

Es lo contrario a lo indicado por "plemy"

Maîtrise/Maître d'ouvrage es el promotor, o la propiedad. Es el responsable de la obra,  de la financiación y de la toma de decisiones.

Maîtrise/maître d'oeuvre es quien propone las soluciones técnicas, elabora el proyecto en sí, pero deja las decisiones a la maîtrise d'ouvrage.

Un saludo.




plemy said:


> Dans les projets de développement de la CE par exemple:
> 
> Maîtrise d’oeuvre = *financiador / contratante*
> 
> Maîtrise d’ouvrage *= ejecutor  / contratista*


----------



## beni

Hola como se traduce al español "Assistance Maitrise d'ouvrage"

Gracias


----------



## lrg1978

Tendrías que dar más contexto, pero maitre de ouvrage es "maestro de obras", por si te ayuda.


----------



## Bayerische

Me podrian ayudar con este termino también, por favor.

Referente al mismo tema, una descripción de un programa de estudios para un certificado


*maîtrise d'oeuvre*


Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

"Maîtrise d´oeuvre" se suele utilizar en la construcción para definir a la dirección de la obra. No tengo claro que corresponda a tu pregunta.

Mise en oeuvre : puesta en marcha.
Maîtrise: tesina.


----------



## Bayerische

Hola Iglesia,

Muchas Gracias x tu ayuda.

Te escribo el párrafo, para que te puedas dar una mejor idea, porque yo no tengo ninguna (en cuanto al termino).


*Maîtrise d'oeuvre: les outils de coordination de personnes appartenant à des structures différentes et ayant des cultures et des systèmes d'action différents.*


Cualquier otro comentario que me puedas aportar, sería de muchisima utilidad


----------



## lpfr

Iglesia tiene razón: "maîtrise d'œuvre" es "dirección de la obra" (dirección de los trabajos).

  La frase no tiene sentido. Los "útiles de coordinación" no pueden ser quienes dirijan los trabajos. Tal vez lo que el autor quiso decir (sin lograrlo) fue algo así como:
*Maîtrise d'oeuvre: des personnes appartenant à des structures différentes et ayant des cultures, des outils de coordination et des systèmes d'action différents.*
  Pero es solo invención mía.


----------



## acuevas

Necesito encontrar el equivalente español de los siguientes cargos en obras de restauración de "monumentos nacionales":
"maître d'oeuvre"
y "maître d'ouvrage".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tu peux déjà regarder cette discussion.


----------



## acuevas

Gracias Víctor,
miré la "discussion" y encontré aclaraciones interesantes que me llevaron a confirmar estas equivalencias en español.
"maître d'oeuvre": Director de la ejecución de la obra
"maître d'ouvrage": Director de obra


----------



## GURB

Hola Víctor

 Si mal no recuerdo,tras una larga discusión quedamos en decir:
maître d'oeuvre: director, jefe, encargado de la obra
maître de l'ouvrage: comitente, solicitante de la obra


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Gurb*:

En efecto, recuerdo que ya debatimos esta cuestión hace algún tiempo y que los resultados debieron ser más o menos los que expones.
No obstante, para simplificar las cosas a nuestro amigo *Acuevas*, yo haría la siguiente propuesta, que, por otro lado, no se riñe con la tuya:

maître d'oeuvre: el contratista (es decir, el que ejecuta la obra)
maître d'ouvrage: la propiedad (es decir, el que encarga el proyecto)


----------



## Chris_BCN

Hola, 


En el caso de un proyecto informático, utilizaría lo siguiente:
*Assistance à maîtrise d’ouvrage (AMOA)* – accompagnement des responsables du projet dans la prise de décision (orientations stratégiques, arbitrages budgétaires...) et dans la gestion du projet (planification, tableaux de bord, …), accompagnement des utilisateurs. 

*=>>>
*
*Asistencia en la Gestión* – acompañamiento de los responsables del proyecto en la toma de decisión (orientaciones estratégicas, arbitrajes presupuestarios...) y en la gestión del proyecto (planificación, cuadro de mando, …), apoyo a los usuarios.



*-----------------------------
*
*Assistance à maîtrise d’œuvre (AMOE)* – accompagnement du chef de projet pour respecter le Plan Qualité Projet et lui offrir une expertise complémentaire.

*=>>>* 
*Asistencia en la Ejecución* – acompañamiento del jefe de proyecto para respectar el Plan de Calidad de Proyecto y ofrecerle un peritaje complementaria.


 Espero que ayudará y gracias a todos.


----------



## sneezy

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour, 

J'aurais aimé savoir comment traduire AMOA et AMOE qui signifient respectivement Assistance à Maîtrise d'OuvrAge et Assistance à Maîtrise d'OEuvre.
Il s'agit généralement du travail effectué par les consultants en amont de la réalisation d'un projet (AMOA) et pendant la réalisation du projet (AMOE), le plus souvent informatique. 

Par exemple, le consultant AMOA dit comment procéder, et le consultant AMOE procède de la manière dictée par l'AMOA. 

Je ne suis pas sûre d'être bien claire, ces termes étant très propres à la langue française...

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Comme vous pouvez voir dans les réponses antérieures les termes en soi ne sont pas faciles à traduire et j'ose dire que les sigles encore moins. (l'espagnol n'utilise pas autant de sigles qu'en français)

Attendez d'autres réponses, je suis bien consciente que je ne vous aide pas du tout )
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## sneezy

Buenos días Cintia&Martine, 

Muchas gracias por su ayuda porque no había visto este thread que me es muy útil.

Merci et à bientôt, hasta luego!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Pour les définitions je suis d'accord avec ingeniero de caminos.
maître/ maîtrise d'ouvrage= comitente/ solicitante de la obra
maître d'oeuvre= dirección (director) de la obra; jefe (encargado) de la obra


----------



## santi26

Hola,
estoy haciendo una traducción y me sale la expresión "maìtre d'ouvrage" que no sabría como traducir.

El contexto es el siguiente:

L'entreprise XXX est le maître d’ouvrage de la réalisation d’une nouvelle charte graphique.

Muchas gracias por anticipado.

Santi


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
En este caso, que no tiene que ver con obras/construcciones, diría: "el supervisor" en el sentido de "responsable directo" para....


----------



## santi26

Gracias por la respuesta, Tina.
Santi


----------



## saiz

En el ámbito de la construcción y de la LOE, el equivalente al _maître d’ouvrage_ francés sería el _*promotor.*
_Como se ha dicho antes, entiendo que el _maîtrise d’ouvre _sería el equivalente a la _dirección facultativa de la obra, _que en España corre a cargo del _director de obra_ (ingeniero o arquitecto, normalmente) y del _director de ejecución de la obra _(ingeniero técnico o arquitecto técnico).
Un vistazo al *art.9 de la LOE* puede serte de utilidad para entender las competencias de cada agente.
Un saludo.


----------



## JaimeMerodio

¿Estaría bien decir "*Asistencia de Aparejador*" ?

Un saludooo


----------



## terelu

Bonjour,
tengo entendido que l'_assistance al maître d'ouvrage_ en español es la "*asistencia técnica*".
De hecho en España, generalmente los proyectos constan de:
- un promotor o director de obra ("maître d'ouvrage" según lo que he entendido en el foro), que suele ser el ministerio o consejería de turno, o bien un promotor privado;
- una asistencia técnica, que suele ser una subcontrata, que son los que están revisando el día a día de la obra, para que efectivamente se realice según el proyecto;
- la empresa constructora/ejecutora ("maître d'ouvre"), quien efectivamente realiza el proyecto.

Saludos


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

*Nueva pregunta
*​
Hola foreros, estoy muy confundida pues veo mucha contradiccion en los distintos hilos relativos al tema Maîtrise d'ouvrage y Maîtrise d'œuvre.

Inicialmente había entendido (y esto confirmado por dos ingenieros) que:

Maîtrise d'œuvre es el contratante o financiador y puede traducirse como Director de la Obra

Maîtrise d'ouvrage es el ejecutor o Contratista.

¿Podrían confirmar que esto sea correcto?

Gracias.


----------



## chics

Normalmente hablamos del *jefe de obra*, para el cargo o _maître d'oeuvre_, y de *dirección de obra* para la acción o _maîtrise_. 

Director de obra no se usa, al menos en España, se habla del jefe de obra o, si es el ingeniero (o arquitecto) que firma el proyecto, que normalmente es otra persona, es el director del proyecto, pero se suele hablar de él como "el ingeniero" o "el arquitecto", aunque en realidad haya un montón más que estén trabajando en ello.


----------



## arkit

ok.

Yo tampoco sé como se dicen *maître d'oeuvre* y *maître d'ouvrage* en español pero voy a intentar explicar estos conceptos totalmente franco-franceces y a ver si logramos encontrar una palabra que signifique esto (es que estos conceptos tal como se emplean hoy salen de la ley MOP del 1985 que define el rol de cada actor en la construccion). 

*maître d'ouvrage* : es la persona (moral o fisica) que pide que el proyecto sea realizado y que lo financia. En otras palabras, es el cliente. Parte de su papel es definir el programa del proyecto. Tambien elige al maître d'oeuvre o al equipo de maîtrise d'oeuvre para que diseñen el proyecto y dirijan la obra. Si el proyecto es publico, la eleccion se hace tras un concurso. Un AMO es un *Asistante a la Maîtrise d'Ouvrage*, es un profesional que tiene el poder de representar al maître d'ourage juridicamente y financieramente. 

*maître d'oeuvre* :
Es la persona encarga por el maître de l’ouvrage _: 
- _de _diseñar el edificio_ por construir o renovar, segun el programa entregado por el maître de l'ouvrage, 
- de _dirigir la ejecucion de la obra_,
- de _proponer el pago _de los trabajos realizados,
- de _proponer la recepcion_ de la obra terminada.
Se trata en general de un arquitecto si es un maître d'oeuvre solo. 
Pero cuando se tratan de obras mas complejas, se constituye un equipo de *maîtrise d'oeuvre*. Las profesiones que pueden ser parte de la maîtrise d'oeuvre son :
- los arquitectos
- los ingenieros (de estructuras, de térmica, de electricidad...)
- los economistas
- los OPC (Ordonnancement Pilotage Coordination), o sea el que se encarga de que la obra esté realizada a tiempo.
El equipo de maîtrise d'oeuvre diseña el proyecto y controla su buena ejecucion por las empresas.

Ahora, como traducirian maître d'oeuvre? diseñador y responsable de ejecucion? encargado del diseño y de la realizacion técnica de un proyecto? autor del proyecto?

mmm. Como ven?


----------



## arkit

no, no, no. en ningun caso el maître d'oeuvre es parte de las empresas que realizan la obra.

maître d'ouvrage = financiador, solicitante de la obra (promotor a veces, hospital, mnisterio, particular que manda hacer su casa, ...)
maître d'oeuvre = diseñador del proyecto y director de obra (o jefe de obra)

no sé bien como decir este ultimo en español pero me ayudan mucho sus explicaciones sobre su manera de organizarse en otros paises. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Dejo aquí un glosario en francés que define cada uno de estos términos:
http://www.lyon-entreprises.com/News/Rubrique-460/M-comme-Martingale.html

Aquí, un glosario FR-ES-PT-EN, de la UNESCO:
http://www.archi.fr/SIRCHAL/glossair/glosdeff.htm#M

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## plemy

Merci Gévy. Très utiles ces glossaires. Dommange que je ne les ai pas eus avant...


----------



## readymade

totor said:


> para mí, *maître d'œuvre* es el que realiza la obra, el que la lleva a cabo. en argentina hay una profesión que se llama *maestro mayor de obra*, que es una persona que tiene un nivel terciario, no es ni arquitecto ni ingeniero, pero está autorizado a construir una casa o un edificio hasta cierta cantidad de pisos.



Totor: el equivalente acá en España es el aparejador que ahora se llama arquitecto técnico. Es exactamente lo mismo...


----------



## bib76

Pour compléter cette discussion intéressante :
Le maître d'ouvrage est le propriétaire, le client
Le maître d'oeuvre est celui qui réalise les travaux.
L'adjudicataire est celui qui remporte le marché dans un appel d'offres.

Dans mon métier, on parle d'AMO, assistance à maîtrise d'ouvrage. On aide le client à définir et suivre son projet.


----------



## readymade

Salut, en faite, pas exactement. Non. Mon explication était en espagnol et sur une question ponctuelle de difference entre Argentine et Espagne. Par raport au français la chose est petit  peu plus compliqué


----------



## in-need

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Bonjour à tous!

Je me retrouve coincée... même après avoir consulté le dictionnaire de ce site, Eurodicautom...

Le contexte : une petite association historique  d'histoire) participe à un appel à projet (international); il ne s'agit donc ni d'architecture, ni de programme onusien, européen ou autre, mais bien d'un projet historique associatif propre...

Trois composantes entrent en jeu :
-1 le *Maître d’ouvrage institutionnel :* une Fondation_(qui assure la responsabilité morale du projet dans les phases de réalisation et de fonctionnement._

*-2 le Maître d’ouvrage opérationnel :* la petite association en question (qui a_nime et coordonne la réalisation du projet dans sa phase de conception et de fonctionnement en lien avec le maître d’ouvrage institutionnel, les partenaires, les comités scientifiques, le maître d’œuvre et les groupes de travail.)_
*-3 le Maître d’œuvre :* une société d’édition multimédia (_Chargé de concevoir et d’éditer le projet en ligne en lien avec les maîtres d’ouvrages opérationnels.)_

Je ne sais absolument pas comment traduire cela en espagnol castillan et m'excuse par avance de ne proposer d'essais de traduction (enfin, pour l'instant, disons que je n'ai que "entidad adjudicadora institucional" (1), "asociacion adjudicadora operacional" (2) et "director de obra" ou "contratista principal" (3). J'ai l'impression de faire fausse route...)

Toutes vos connaissances, suggestions... sont les bienvenues!!
Un grand merci!!! ))
Gracias mil


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Bien que votre texte ne parle pas d'architecture je ne vois pas de raison pour faire appel en espagnol aux termes liés à l'architecture comme en français en ajoutant les adjectifs _intitucional _et _operacional_ aux traductions proposées dans ce fil comme vous le faites dans votre proposition.

Mais attendez d'autres opinions.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## VRF

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai bien vu que vous avez parlé en long et en large de cette question, mais à la vue de la réponse de bib76.... j'ai un doute. 

En effet, je suis en train de traduire un procès-verbal de réception de travaux correspondant à un marché public.

Et j'ai "contratista" que j'ai traduit comme "maître d'oeuvre", sachant qu'il s'agit de l'entreprise attributrice chargée de l'exécution des travaux, mais j'ai aussi "director de obra" que j'étais tentée de traduire comme "directeur de chantier".... jusqu'à la lecture de cette discussion... 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me confirmer si c'est correct, s.v.p.?


----------



## DZINO

gracias Gévy, lo he solucionado


----------



## Gévy

De nada.


----------



## lm064

Hola,

¿Podría darse en un contexto fuera de la construcción (contrato de diseño y fabricación de un equipamiento móvil) la opción siguiente?

"*maître d'oeuvre*" --> "*contratista*" 

Gracias.


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

lm064 said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Podría darse en un contexto fuera de la construcción (contrato de diseño y fabricación de un equipamiento móvil) la opción siguiente?
> 
> "*maître d'oeuvre*" --> "*contratista*"
> 
> Gracias.



El contratista es el Maître d'Ouvrage. 

El Maître d'oeuvre es el director de la obra.

Saludos!


----------



## ley_francesa

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
contexte:

En principe, dans une telle hypothèse, le tiers ne peut exercer qu’une action en responsabilité extracontractuelle, aux termes du célébrissime arrêt « Besse », dans lequel l’Assemblée plénière a décidé, au visa de l’article 1165 du Code civil, que l’action du *maître de l’ouvrage* exercée contre le sous-traitant ne pouvait, à défaut de lien contractuel les unissant, être de nature contractuelle.

Extrait de l Article "Responsabilité contractuelle et responsabilité extracontractuelle : l’avenir de la distinction en droit français." 
par Denis Mazeaud 

La traduction"Maestro del libro" il me semble incoherente. Peut eutre "Autor". Que piensan??


----------



## galizano

Maître de l'ouvrage = adjudicador.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Nous avons déjà longuement débattu sur cette question et retenu comme équivalents les plus sûrs: *comitente/ solicitante de la obra.*
Bonne journée


----------



## Baifo

AngieGM said:


> ¿¿Alguien puede decirme, por favor, de qué se tratan estos dos términos y cuáles son las respectivas traducciones al español?? Si es que las tienen... Si no, cualquier equivalente, plis.
> 
> *Maîtrise d’oeuvre*
> *Maîtrise d’ouvrage*
> 
> 
> Muchísimas gracias de antemano, ;D
> 
> Angie



En obras de Construcción:
El Maitre d'Ouvrage es la Autoridad Contratante o Propiedad, el que contrata y paga la obra, cuyo representante puede ser el Director de Obra.
El Maitre d'Oeuvre es el que Ejecuta la obra, el Contratista, Empresa Constructora, etc cuyo representante es el Jefe de Obra, normalmente un aparejador.

Saludos
Baifo


----------



## Luli30

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir comment se traduit à l'espagnol l'expression "maître d'oeuvre" dans un autre contexte que celui de la traduction. Dans mon cas, il s'agit d'un poste qu'a occupé un ingénieur en systèmes informatiques: 

"*Maître d’œuvre de dispositifs de marketing digital"*

Il avait à sa charge la veille technologique et la proposition, mise en place et maintenance de dispositifs de marketing digital pour des salons automobiles et le réseau commercial.
Sería "contratista"???
Une autre idée???
Merci d'avance?


----------



## Verunce

Me han aparecido en una traducción los términos Maître d'ouvrage y Maître d'oeuvre. Por lo que he visto buscando por ahí, son equivalentes a Maîtrise d'ouvrage y Maîtrise d'oeuvre, respectivamente. He visto también que las traducciones pueden ser:

Maître d'ouvrage: Adjudicador, promotor

Maître d'oeuvre: Contratista

La cosa es que quiero estar bien seguro de lo que son, por eso os pregunto. Por lo que veo aquí también os ha traído cola el tema y no hay conclusiones claras.

Un saludo!


----------



## InésTrad

Por sI pudiera ser de ayuda, la  _Directiva 92/57/CEE: disposiciones mínimas de seguridad y de salud en las obras de construcción temporales o móviles_ indica lo siguiente:

FR:
" TERMES CLÉS Chantiers temporaires ou mobiles: tout chantier où s’effectuent des travaux du bâtiment ou de génie civil (une liste non exhaustive est fournie à l’annexe I de la présente directive). *Maître d’ouvrage*: _toute personne physique ou morale pour le compte de laquelle un ouvrage est réalisé_. *Maître d’œuvre*: _toute personne physique ou morale chargée de la conception et/ou de l’exécution et/ou du contrôle de l’exécution de l’ouvrage pour le compte du maître d’ouvrage_. Indépendant: toute personne autre que l’employé ou l’employeur, dont l’activité professionnelle concourt à la réalisation de l’ouvrage. "

ES: 
"" TÉRMINOS CLAVE Obras de construcción temporales o móviles: cualquier obra en la que se efectúen trabajos de construcción o de ingeniería civil (relación exhaustiva en el anexo I de la Directiva). *Propiedad*: _cualquier persona física o jurídica por cuenta de la cual se realice una obra_. *Director de obra*: _cualquier persona física o jurídica encargada de concebir y/o ejecutar y/o supervisar el desarrollo del proyecto de una obra por cuenta de la propiedad_. Trabajador autónomo: cualquier persona distinta del trabajador y el empresario cuya actividad profesional contribuye a la ejecución de la obra.


----------



## kela colación

AngieGM said:


> ¿¿Alguien puede decirme, por favor, de qué se tratan estos dos términos y cuáles son las respectivas traducciones al español?? Si es que las tienen... Si no, cualquier equivalente, plis.
> 
> *Maîtrise d’oeuvre
> Maîtrise d’ouvrage*
> 
> 
> Muchísimas gracias de antemano, ;D
> 
> Angie


Hola, en México:
maître d'ouvrage = organismo de planeación
maître d'oeuvre = organismo de ejecución


----------

